# DIY: Mirror Blinker Light Cover



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

This horrible cover falling off is plaguing some of our Routans. The only tool i used was a flat tip screwdriver. The pictures, description & details are of me replacing the passenger side. 








First you will have to remove the mirror glass. Push the mirror in to expose the outside corner so you can unclip the mirror glass from the motor behind it using the screwdriver. There are a few of them so just get at least the 3 easiest you can reach. Be careful not to use too much force as you will break the clip off. 








Here's another picture so you see what type of clips you are dealing with








After that you will see the back of the blinker light and push in the clip you see at the tip of the screwdriver.








Here's another picture of the clip that needs to be pushed








Once you push the clip in you can push the blinker light out from the backside 








Pull it out until you see the connector and simply unplug it








Here are the new blinker lights and Part#'s: 7B0949101A for the left light & 7B0949102A for the right side.








Finally slide and snap everything back in the reverse order and voila








After all of that and getting to the drivers side which was slightly a little tighter to get into and maneuver towards the clips.....i realized that you can skip all of my steps and go straight to the blinker light clip


















_Modified by Autobahn_Bred at 7:45 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

Thanks for the write up. One on the driverside popped off and I just glue the cover back on, but one of the three led light does not work. I was trying to have dealer fix it under warranty but in the case they won't change it out, I will need to do it myself. This is very helpful. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

in the event the dealer doesnt cover it, you can have my old light without the cover and see if that works for you. just pm me your address http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Autobahn_Bred)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great Writeup !


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Autobahn_Bred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autobahn_Bred* »_in the event the dealer doesnt cover it, you can have my old light without the cover and see if that works for you. just pm me your address http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thank you for your generous offer. I used the clear epoxy to re-attached the cover back on. I don't think it will come off again without destroying the cover. Do you mind me asking how much the side-mirror turn signal module cost?
Thanks again.


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Part#'s: 7B0949101A for the left light & 7B0949102A for the right side.
$85.68 per side


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Added to the DIY thread thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Is this for SEL's? Are the mirror covers different? I am confused... I dont have blinkers on mine, but I want them!:screwy::screwy:


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

I just noticed they fell off again :banghead: Going to the dealer next week to get another set warrantied.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I thought it looked strange that the LED's were exposed. 

I bought mine without the covers attached. 

Hopefully this will be covered under warranty. Thanks for posting.


----------

